# Degus babies for rehoming



## Boobsheh (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there
We found our lovely male degu called Gilbert dead in his cage last Sunday evening and George is now very lonely.

Has any one got a couple of boys at 8 weeks for rehoming?

We've heard that its very hard to integrate boys when they are over a certain age. The 2 eight week old degus wil naturally defer to George, so all should work out

Please help if you can

Thanks very much

Boobsheh


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Where are you located - there are quite a few degus on Preloved.

Preloved | degu


----------



## cazinwales (Jan 8, 2011)

Look at refuge centres/rspca where you live. Sorry about Gilbert


----------

